# Urgent dilemma involving local kitty



## Expand (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello all, first post etc!

I'm after some advice re: a local cat who's taken to us. He's been around the area for about a year now, and, for several months, we assumed he was a stray because of his condition - covered in fleas, sniffles, suspected worms, spending his nights asleep in our garden - but, through a little bit of sneakery, we eventually discovered he actually does have an owner (though we don't know who/where). We took him to the vets, Frontlined him and made sure he had a basic check-over, but felt we couldn't do anything else for him at that point (5 cats of our own at home, so couldn't take him in ourselves and didn't feel we had the right to, despite his awful treatment).

This has now become an urgent issue because, over the past few months, we've noticed he's started to lose his sight. Obviously it isn't safe for him to be out and about like this, and he rarely seems to go "home". He somehow found his way into our house earlier this week, slept on our sofa which was covered in flea eggs when he left, so his owners' treatment of him obviously isn't improving...

Is there anything we can do for him? It's heartbreaking watching him stumble over things and lose his way


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi. Are you in a position to keep this cat? The owners need shooting.


----------



## Expand (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi *catcoonz*, thanks for the quick reply.

Unfortunately, we can't keep him - as I said above, we've got 5 cats of our own, and we know, from experience, that he isn't housetrained


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I would contact the Cats Protection and ask them for advice. They have been fantastic with us. 

If you can find out who the owner is, it might be worth contacting them, although I would let the CPL handle it as they will be used to these kind of situations.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ok, is there any chance you could maybe place a photo on here and the area you are so i can look into possible homes please.


----------



## Expand (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi *Louise*,

Thanks - would you recommend I contact my local branch, or the national helpline?


----------



## Expand (Jan 5, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> ok, is there any chance you could maybe place a photo on here and the area you are so i can look into possible homes please.


I don't have a photo, unfortunately, but can describe him: He's tabby, vet aged him at approx. 5yrs old, gorgeous dopey look on his face and lovely temperament (though he's getting a bit more cautious, understandably, as he loses his sight  ). We're in the North West.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

where about in the north west? i could give temporary housing for him get him fed up etc
we have a room set up already banned from our cats just incase a cat needs a sleepover lol


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

You can cover oop North and I can cover down south - we will save the kitty world x


----------



## Expand (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi *Shadow and Lightning* - we're in Lancaster, I guess that's probably a bit too far for you? Unfortunately neither of us drive, either, so we couldn't bring him to you...


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I can help with transport if needed.


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i dont drive either but im sure something can be arranged


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I am willing to do the full run on this one. It does sound urgent. I will pick up and drop off to S&L in Liverpool.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

ang2 you are a star:thumbup:. let's get saving all these helpless babies before it's too late for them


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i hope he likes raw lol


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Wish the OP would come back online


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Ang2 said:


> Wish the OP would come back online


is there no way of emailing them if they aren't online. on another forum i am a member of you can email as well as send pm's


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

i guess they are just caught up doing something
:/
but would be great to get an action in plan


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Whilst I really think that its lovely that everyone wants to help this cat I really think that its only fair to try and find out the circumstances first of all. Yep, there's absolutely no reason for a cat not to be treated for fleas, etc but on the off chance that the owner is perhaps elderly and is unaware of the problems wouldn't it be an idea to first contact someone like the CPL so that they can intervene and find out the circumstances? They will keep you informed of what's going on. If the owner just doesn't give a damn then action can be taken.

I know that chances are remote that the cat is loved and the person is totally unaware but it if it is an old person and you are going to whip their pet away without giving them a chance.....personally, I just think its a little unfair.

JMO


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Expand.....its rather upsetting to know you have visited the forum today at 2.48pm but you havent given an update on this cat.....please can you update so we can stop worrying.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

LouiseH said:


> Whilst I really think that its lovely that everyone wants to help this cat I really think that its only fair to try and find out the circumstances first of all. Yep, there's absolutely no reason for a cat not to be treated for fleas, etc but on the off chance that the owner is perhaps elderly and is unaware of the problems wouldn't it be an idea to first contact someone like the CPL so that they can intervene and find out the circumstances? They will keep you informed of what's going on. If the owner just doesn't give a damn then action can be taken.
> 
> I know that chances are remote that the cat is loved and the person is totally unaware but it if it is an old person and you are going to whip their pet away without giving them a chance.....personally, I just think its a little unfair.
> 
> JMO


It seems that this poor cat has been in this state for a year. If the owner hasnt provided even the basic care of flea/worming, then I doubt they will take care of his eye problems. From reading the original post, it seems to me that this is urgent, that this poor cat is sleeping rough (though owned) and is in a terrible state.

I think this cat needs urgent vet attention and care. Maybe we can get some more information on the owner. But it does sound dire.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Ang2 said:


> It seems that this poor cat has been in this state for a year. If the owner hasnt provided even the basic care of flea/worming, then I doubt they will take care of his eye problems. From reading the original post, it seems to me that this is urgent, that this poor cat is sleeping rough (though owned) and is in a terrible state.
> 
> I think this cat needs urgent vet attention and care. Maybe we can get some more information on the owner. But it does sound dire.


Not in disagreement just recommending finding out a bit more first....which I know people are trying to do


----------



## Expand (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi all, thanks for all your support - I very much appreciate all your offers of transport!

*Louise*, we've tried to locate his owners, and I tried contacting the local CPL as you advised (along with some other local rescue centres) but haven't been able to get through to any human being as yet..

Unfortunately, I haven't seen him now for the past few days, but, when I've not
been at work, I've been glued to the window keeping an eye out for him. I hope he'll appear again soon...I'll ask our next door neighbours to look out for him, too (they sometimes feed him), and keep hold of him for me if they do see him.

If I can capture him, I'll be back in the hope that someone is still able to help with transporting him somewhere he'll be taken care of.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope he is ok, poor bugger! If you do see him, get him inside and I will come and get him. I think he needs to see a vet asap.


----------

